
Remembering old games on Mac is like visiting a lost world - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/03/08/remembering-old-games-on-mac-is-like-visiting-a-lost-world/
======
developer2
For anyone else who was thinking of a dinosaur-related game, opened the
article to see the screenshot at the top, got excited, but then realized that
the graphics and the name "Nanosaur" just weren't clicking, perhaps you were
also thinking of... "Turok: Dinosaur Hunter". While it appears to have not
been a Macintosh exclusive, that's the system I encountered it on. Finding
some gameplay video just brought back some memories!

------
james-skemp
I was hoping for older games, like Bolo, and Shufflepuck Cafe.

There was also a Sokoban game that isn't showing up in the top of a search,
that I can remember fondly.

------
GeekyBear
Crystal Quest came into existence not long after the Mac, and is still one of
the all time greats.

